# It's Gonna Get Colder than A Welldiggers Ass This New Years Holiday



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Beginning Sunday NE Texas will have temps below freezing for 48 hours and as low as the high teens. Freezing temps every night all of next week, if we get some precipitation it could get ugly quick as the large icicles on our abundant landscape of tall trees wrecks havoc on the power lines.

Another old sayin' around here is; "colder than a witches titty". Of course, I wouldn't know.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s -10 here at the moment, not going to get above 0 today, the wood box is full, it’s 75 in the house, life is good......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sixteen and snowing presently. We probably will not get weather like @rstanek until mid January or February for a week or two which is typical. Could be longer or shorter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rstanek said:


> It's -10 here at the moment, not going to get above 0 today, the wood box is full, it's 75 in the house, life is good......


 Heat wave it came up two degrees now 8 below here but no wind it is not to bad out. 72 degrees in side and humidity at 40% comfortable.
This is a time when you realize how good cars are now . It was not to many years ago cars would be plugged in and starting problems. Now it does not not madder 25 below they start right up.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Beginning Sunday NE Texas will have temps below freezing for 48 hours and as low as the high teens. Freezing temps every night all of next week, if we get some precipitation it could get ugly quick as the large icicles on our abundant landscape of tall trees wrecks havoc on the power lines.


Same here in North GA.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

And those temps are without the wind chill, feels like 30 below here. I may not even go out to check the mail.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

-14 with -30 wind chill this morning and it's suppose to be colder tomorrow. Heck highs in the teens would be skinny dipping weather. Not going to be above 10 degrees til NEXT weekend lows of -10 or worse til then. 

Not really a big deal as we are somewhat used to it by now after the last week. Only problem is my brandy supply is running low after X-mas Tom and Jerry's. Not even going to try to start my truck. Thank god for the wood stove.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> And those temps are without the wind chill, feels like 30 below here. I may not even go out to check the mail.


Much like our 100 degrees here in the balmy south east that will kill you, our temps in the teens, when accompanied by our humidity and a brisk wind ..... well, better just stay inside and not deal with our wind chill or feels like factors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They only thing I worry about getting started is the junk Polaris ATV About the only time you know it will start is above 75 degrees. Wind picked up now that the Sun is up, went out with the dog for a bit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, going to be cold here in Houston as well. It's global warming! Err.....um....I mean Ice age.......wait, Ummmmm.........that don't seem right. :tango_face_grin:

I checked to make sure the pipes are wrapped good and I'll give the chimney a once over. Got plenty of wood. At least I don't live in Chicago anymore.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are traveling out of the area today, taking a sleeping bag with,bug out bags we keep in the truck, enough to last us 5 days, full gas tank, cell phones charged, we should be fine......


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes.. will be cold in se Texas on the coast. House is ready and horses have extra hay in the barn. 

You’re right prepared one.. nothing like chicago!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes.. will be cold in se Texas on the coast. House is ready and horses have extra hay in the barn.
> 
> You're right prepared one.. nothing like chicago!!


Born and raised in Chicago. I don't miss those winters not one bit. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Born and raised in Chicago. I don't miss those winters not one bit. :tango_face_wink:


 I can not see anytime I would want to be anywhere near Chicago.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

It's quite refreshing in my neck of the woods as well.









I'd like to see those "moderate" temps any time now.

Raise the limits.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally! Perfect time for me to visit Texas! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Limit Killer said:


> It's quite refreshing in my neck of the woods as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you? It's wimpy -8C in Toronto.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna be wrapping pipes, today. Propane tanks are full so I can keep the lemon trees, the avocado tree and the goji bush from freezing.

If this is indicative of how this winter is going to be, the trees are going to be in trouble.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

the global warning folks will be forced to see headlines like Spots in Nebraska & Vermont & the Dakotas colder than Anchorage & the Arctic Circle ( By up to 30 degrees at times )


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

TG said:


> Where are you? It's wimpy -8C in Toronto.


I'm in Edmonton. My wife is visiting friends in Kenora right get now and I don't think their temps are any better than mine.

Raise the limits.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Limit Killer said:


> I'm in Edmonton. My wife is visiting friends in Kenora right get now and I don't think their temps are any better than mine.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Cool! I'll be exploring Edmonton this coming March Break, any tips?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

TG I need tips from you on if I can fly to Warsaw , rent or buy a small Motorbike ride to Frontier with Russia ( In former Baltic Coast Area of Eastern Prussia/Konigsberg now Pioneer/ Rauschen /Kaliningrad) and visit Russian Female Fan by backroad or Goat Trail or has Poland really put up electrified fencing with guard towers and Patrols with dogs ?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

TG I need tips from you on if I can fly to Warsaw , rent or buy a small Motorbike ride to Frontier with Russia ( In former Baltic Coast Area of Eastern Prussia/Konigsberg now Pioneer/ Rauschen /Kaliningrad) and visit Russian Female Fan by backroad or Goat Trail or has Poland really put up electrified fencing with guard towers and Patrols with dogs ? (Can I get a Day Pass /Tourist Visa to go to Resort at now Russian East Prussian Baltic Seaside to vist her otherwise ??


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Must be a side affect of "Global Warming".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Believe it or not with all this hair I am not a fan of the cold. I don't envy you guys. Stay safe and stay warm.

In the meantime, I'm wearing these today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Believe it or not with all this hair I am not a fan of the cold. I don't envy you guys. Stay safe and stay warm.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm wearing these today.
> 
> View attachment 65393


 I wore a pair of those out with the Dog this morning at 8 below pair of jeans and a light shirt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Limit Killer said:


> I'm in Edmonton. My wife is visiting friends in Kenora right get now and I don't think their temps are any better than mine.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Me and some buddies took some fishing trips near Kenora on Lake of the Woods. A nice little guide post/resort called Totem Lodge in Sioux Narrows, Ontario. Damn nice place with quality guides who got us on fish every damn time! In July the temps were usually around 75-80F during the day if memory serves. Walleye was damn good eating and the booze flowed every night. Good folks there at the Lodge!

Totem Resorts - Home


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Up in Whiskeyta Falls the popular phraseology for chilly weather was "Colder than a mooses tit in a snow drift." Not sure why that was so prevalent. A moose only been seen in picture books in that part of the world.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> TG I need tips from you on if I can fly to Warsaw , rent or buy a small Motorbike ride to Frontier with Russia ( In former Baltic Coast Area of Eastern Prussia/Konigsberg now Pioneer/ Rauschen /Kaliningrad) and visit Russian Female Fan by backroad or Goat Trail or has Poland really put up electrified fencing with guard towers and Patrols with dogs ? (Can I get a Day Pass /Tourist Visa to go to Resort at now Russian East Prussian Baltic Seaside to vist her otherwise ??


I fly or take high speed trains because it's fast and cheap, I wouldn't know how to help you there. Varshava is beautiful and so is Kaliningrad, what electric fences? LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Believe it or not with all this hair I am not a fan of the cold. I don't envy you guys. Stay safe and stay warm.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm wearing these today.
> 
> View attachment 65393


Whopdee-do. I wear these, regardless of the weather. 20 degrees or 98 degrees:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Mmmm keen good stuff!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meanwhile in North Florida we've been having overnight lows in the mid 30's and afternoon highs in the upper 50's/low 60's.
Although we do get below freezing once in a while every year.

This is he weather I pray for in August when it's 105 in the shade.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

@ TG Poland has secured a lot of their frontiers with Iron Curtain era / style fencing and guard towers ( the Days of going from
Saint Petersberg or Kaliningrad to Warsaw on an easy commute as you say and flying to New York to live the Visa Overstayer dream are pretty much over are they not ? So I thought going in other direction would be as tough ???


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

TG said:


> Cool! I'll be exploring Edmonton this coming March Break, any tips?


Tips for exploring Edmonton in March... Bring boots because it's still winter. I find downtown to be pretty clean and it's quite easy to get around by walking through the pedway system. There's the subway level, street level and the raised level. It winds it's way through the downtown core through most of the high rise buildings/shopping areas. If you want to head outside, the river valley along the North Saskatchewan river is very accessible and has a lot of trails and parks to check out. If there's an opera, ballet or some other kind of fine arts production going on at the Jubilee Auditorium, it would be worth checking out. I've been to a few operas, one musical and a ballet there and they were all fantastic.

Raise the limits.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I wear regular old JC Water Walkers from Academy year round. Now when it turns cold I wear em with socks. 
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...sborough-casual-sandals#repChildCatid=4240589


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Went out this morning to start and get the wife's car out of the shop for her. Was thinking it's not as bad as they said it was going to be, -15 to -20 was forecast. No wind at all dead calm which makes a huge difference at these temps. Once I'm back inside and look it's -12,:vs_shocked:. Only in WI would -12 be not that bad, wife even agreed.

Off to the reloading bench and throw another log on the fire. Love that free wood heat. Happy New Year.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I wear regular old JC Water Walkers from Academy year round. Now when it turns cold I wear em with socks.
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...sborough-casual-sandals#repChildCatid=4240589


Good Lord have mercy. The fine and outstanding cowboy citizens of that once great Cowtown known as Foat Wuth, must be in complete shock and dismay. Oh my. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sitting right on Zero in our part of Wisconsin this morning. Time to round up grandchildren, feed them and off to church.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Limit Killer said:


> Tips for exploring Edmonton in March... Bring boots because it's still winter. I find downtown to be pretty clean and it's quite easy to get around by walking through the pedway system. There's the subway level, street level and the raised level. It winds it's way through the downtown core through most of the high rise buildings/shopping areas. If you want to head outside, the river valley along the North Saskatchewan river is very accessible and has a lot of trails and parks to check out. If there's an opera, ballet or some other kind of fine arts production going on at the Jubilee Auditorium, it would be worth checking out. I've been to a few operas, one musical and a ballet there and they were all fantastic.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Excellent, thank you!! I'll be there for almost a week so will definitely make sure to go to the opera and do some hiking. I hope it'll still snow, I hear March in Edmonton almost guarantees lots of snow!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No doubt winter is here. So much for Global warming. Another wake up to 12 below. Strong wind made it a wind chill of around 25 below. Dog agreed it was cold, he did not stay out long this morning. Cat stuck his head out the door and went right back down stairs.
I will get even with the grandchild that gave my wife another Cuckoo clock. Now have 4 clocks that make a racket every hour. And she wants me to set them so they go off 30 seconds a part.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It has finally sunk down here to the South.
The high today was 35, it stayed that way until a little while ago, and is slowly dropping.
There is supposed to be a hard freeze tonight so I covered up the well pump and the aerator pump with blankets, with an automotive trouble light underneath to keep them from freezing.
When Obama killed incandescent light bulbs, I bought one hundred 60 watt bulbs for my heat source. I average 2 bulbs a year, times 2 lights, equals 25 years worth of warmth for the pumps.
By late Wednesday, into Thursday, there is a chance we could get 3 inches of snow here.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Love the weather guy this morning with the forecast. Suppose to FINALLY get above zero today but then go right back down to -15 over night for the rest of the week. The highlight was this weekend when it's going to get up to 20 after, 2 weeks of below zero. Which he even things is "WARM" :vs_laugh:

Remember this all the city folks that think they will be able to move up to the great white north. How will you survive these temps??


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know about you guys but cold weather makes me want to bust out the Mosin Nagant and hit the range.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's _freezing_ here! It got down to where there was _ice_ in the back yard! It was down to 32ºF!

I read someone nattering about modern cars, and I agree. After a career in construction, when I hear someone say "they don't build buildings like they used to!" or some such nonsense, I say "yeah, thank _god_!" You might actually be alerted to a fire and live long enough to get out of it in a modern building! I use cedar shakes to start fires in our fireplace, and every time I see the flames grab them and roar up into the cordwood I think to myself "wow, they used to build _roofs_ out of those..."

Speaking of modern cars, you might walk away from a wreck that would have killed you thirty years ago if you're driving a modern car.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It was so cold here yesterday, I saw a democrat with his hands in his own pockets.
(yeah, this is an old joke, that I've used before, but it's so funny, I could not resist)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Brrr&#8230; NYC, Chicago, Minneapolis ALL Hit Record Cold Temperatures - Sioux City Tops List at -24°


Brrr... NYC, Chicago, Minneapolis ALL Hit Record Cold Temperatures - Sioux City Tops List at -24°


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Hell, nowadays they cancel school down here just from the threat of snow. Ain't gotta snow a single flake. If there is a chance of snow falling at say 1:00 in the afternoon, they will close the schools at noon. Many times they cancelled school and there has been no accumulation. 

But if it does snow & ice over, you better keep your ass off the roads. These folks down here have no clue how to drive on slick roads. They are crazy.

And no, it doesn't take 4-8 inches of snow for the stores to empty out of bread & milk. They do that the night prior to any snow coming in. Even if it is going to just be a dusting.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The lady on the Weather Channel is advising everyone to have a plan in case the power goes out due to the storm. Ha, ha, a little late don't cha think?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Hell, nowadays they cancel school down here just from the threat of snow. Ain't gotta snow a single flake. If there is a chance of snow falling at say 1:00 in the afternoon, they will close the schools at noon. Many times they cancelled school and there has been no accumulation.
> 
> But if it does snow & ice over, you better keep your ass off the roads. These folks down here have no clue how to drive on slick roads. They are crazy.
> 
> And no, it doesn't take 4-8 inches of snow for the stores to empty out of bread & milk. They do that the night prior to any snow coming in. Even if it is going to just be a dusting.


Reread, the 24-36 inch snow comment on the meme I posted above. A complete societal breakdown? In the south, that would not be very far from the truth.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Reread, the 24-36 inch snow comment on the meme I posted above. A complete societal breakdown? In the south, that would not be very far from the truth.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Got real cold and lots of snow, for Goose Creek SC last night. I did switch out 4wd Jeep Liberty with my father in law. Gave him my Silverado for emergency, its 2wd.
Roads were a mess, people, for the most part, dont understand ice/snow, keep moving..DONT BRAKE on ICE.
Avoided several accidents as I had to take oldest to her rehab clinic at 7am. Love 4wd, even if Jeep really isnt...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think we are the cold spot for the country. Air temp not counting wind chill. Yes even over Alaska and the Arctic circle. Of course it can get worse tonight is forecast -20. Then it FINALLY warms up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

